

Two Years On Stackoverflow - bozho
http://techblog.bozho.net/?p=658

======
DrHankPym
I swear, every time I think about asking Stack Overflow a question, I find the
answer after a few minutes of Googling. I've been a member for at least a
year, and I've yet to ask a single question.

~~~
dspillett
Same here on SO. Any question I might be able to answer tends to be flooded
with good responses before I see it too.

SF and SU are another matter though. Mostly the answers I need are already
there, but questions that I can give useful answers to pop up regularly and
there don't seem to be quite as massive a population capable of chiming in
(and willing to chime in) on each.

On all three sites it is worth having a browse of the recent and hot questions
when you have a quiet moment as other people's questions and the responses,
even in areas you consider yourself knowledgeable in, can be enlightening. I
often stumble upon something I've wondered but not thought as far as
trying/researching/asking, and occasionally I find a discussion that tells me
I've been going about something-or-other a long way round.

